# Spring Cleaning + An Update (Lots of pics)



## Wastedslayer (Apr 3, 2013)

So after having my Antec 902 for something like 4 or 5 years, I decided it was time to upgrade to a new case.

After as much googling and comparing and review browsing I could stomach I decided on the Cooler Master Storm Stryker in white. I was also looking at the Corsair 500r, but it was just too plain for me, and the NZXT Switch 810 didnt tickle my fancy much.

After picking the case I noticed that it supported a 280mm Rad on the top and what better excuse did I need to also upgrade my aging Corsair H50 to the new H110.

Still having some change jumping around in my pocket I also sprung for a full array of Cougar fans for the new case, and a CMSTORM mechanical keyboard.

After pressing submit on my order I then remembered that it had been some time since I had cleaned the PC I have. So I decided it was time for some spring cleaning!

So here she is!







Nice and Dusty!






Not Quite as bad as I had thought on the rear






Mmhmmm






I decided to start with the PSU, I have cleaned it once in the past, but knew it was due for another.






Like new!






The rest of the hardware simply needed dusted off, and I cleaned the dust from the GPU as well.






At this point I went through and cleaned out the 902 really well, it was ROUGH, but now it looks good enough for my fiance to use with her PC (Butterfly in SysInfo)

*TWO DAYS LATER*

Is that a knock at the door?






Took the case out of the box and gave it a once over, I was really impressed with the quality of the white finish, nice and even, and a similar shade as the plastics. All in all I'm happy with it. Time to start taking it apart.

First came the HDD Fans.






Then the motherboard, (Looks sooo tiny)






Old vs New, Just a little bit bigger!






Radiator and rear fan isntalled











Pump Installed






This is about the point where I put the PSU in and started routing cables.

*An Hour Later!*











Everything working well!






Side panel back on, notice my awesome case riser to allow the PSU to vent properly (its the CMSTORM Box)






Lets check those temps out! Just a quick run to see.






So now its done, clean and new. Ran into some minor hiccups along the way, Like not being able to use the washers on the H110 screws (dust filter wouldnt fit), and it took me a moment to realize they include a tool to screw in the standoffs.

The cabling isnt finalized as Ill more then likely be purchasing a new motherboard here in not to long. Possibly an ATX-XL or something. Main reason being the front panel header on mine is bad so I have to use the onboard buttons to power on and reset. At this point Ill run some of the cables behind the board as well.

Im also looking into sleeving the cables in the case here in not too long just have to get the materials ordered.

Lastly Ill probably de-lid my 3770k, while the temps above arent bad they were occasionally spiking around 70c, and I want to push closer to that golden 5Ghz standard.

Ill update this thread once I push forward with my plans.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 3, 2013)

Dust is always a good reason to upgrade 

Nice looking rig.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Apr 3, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Dust is always a good reason to upgrade
> 
> Nice looking rig.



Thanks, looking forward to sleeving the cables to improve interior aesthetics


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Dust is always a good reason to upgrade
> 
> Nice looking rig.



Dust on your PC??

FORGET CLEANING! Its time for a whole new computer!


----------



## Wastedslayer (Apr 3, 2013)

slyfox2151 said:


> Dust on your PC??
> 
> FORGET CLEANING! Its time for a whole new computer!



I tried that argument with the fiance, I got shut down.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 3, 2013)

How do you like the cougars on the Rad? do they make much noise? 
Mine are very quiet, but mine aren't on a rad some fans get loader.

Looks good and I just sleeved my cables at first it was hard but after about 10 cables I got the hang of it.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 3, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> Lastly Ill probably de-lid my 3770k, while the temps above arent bad they were occasionally spiking around 70c, and I want to push closer to that golden 5Ghz standard.



Go for it man!  I can't read the screenshot at the bottom, what are you running it at now?


----------



## Wastedslayer (Apr 3, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> How do you like the cougars on the Rad? do they make much noise?
> Mine are very quiet, but mine aren't on a rad some fans get loader.
> 
> Looks good and I just sleeved my cables at first it was hard but after about 10 cables I got the hang of it.



Im still getting a feel for the Cougars on the radiator, Im also not sure how Im going to do airflow in the case yet. If I mount them as an exhaust on the radiator at the top of my case they are whisper quiet, if I flip them as intake they do make a noticable hum.



Sasqui said:


> Go for it man!  I can't read the screenshot at the bottom, what are you running it at now?



In that screen I was running 4.5Ghz, its been my 24/7 OC on this chip forever. However after some testing:






4.7 @ 1.295 seems to be my best bang for the buck. I can boot at 5Ghz, but not windows, and I can boot into Windows at 4.9Ghz but its not Linpack stable. Both the 5Ghz and 4.9Ghz attempt were done @ 1.4v.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Apr 13, 2013)

Update:

Got the bracket in to use my old H50 for my GPU.






Just making sure it was making good contact here.

Using Kombuster to measure temps and load the card I noticed a 20C drop in temps from the stock cooler. Temps were 58c with 80% fan after 5 mins and now hold steady around 37-38c, Id say it was worth the 7$!


----------

